# Name for Magic Users



## Lycan999

It seems I have run into a wall. I have created a system of 15 elements for my world and am looking for terms for each of the magic users (I call them mages) that specialize in each of the elements and to generalize the field of that element. A few of them I have found terms for and others I have ideas, but a few I am clueless. Here are the elements:

Physical elements:

Air-

Water- Hydromancer

Fire- Pryomancer

Earth- Geomancer

Nature-

Darkness-

Energy-

Metal-

Ice-

Light- Photomancer

Astral Elements:

Space-

Time- Chronomancer

Spirit-

Luck/Destiny-

Mind-

The one I am having the most trouble with is metal, I have tried throwing together some Latin and other languages but nothing sounds right. If you have any ideas please say. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scribble

Air-*Aeromancer*

Water- Hydromancer

Fire- Pryomancer

Earth- Geomancer

Nature-*naturomancer*

Darkness-*Tenebromancer*

Energy-*alacritomancer* (alacritas, a latin translation for energy)

Metal-*metallimancer*

Ice-*glaciomancer*

Light- Photomancer

Astral Elements:

Space-*spatiomancer*

Time- Chronomancer

Spirit-*spiritomancer*

Luck/Destiny-*fortunomancer*

Mind-*neuromancer* or... *psychomancer*


----------



## Ireth

Hmmm. Here are some ideas, continuing with the Greek theme:

Air: Aeromancer

Darkness: Skotomancer

Ice: Pagomancer, cryomancer

Hope that helps.


----------



## Svrtnsse

I'll just copy what scribble wrote and supply my own suggestions where I have some.

Air-Aeromancer

Water- Hydromancer

Fire- Pryomancer

Earth- Geomancer

Nature-* ecomancer*

Darkness-* noctomancer* (from night)

Energy-* joulist* 

Metal-* ferromancer*

Ice- glaciomancer

Light- Photomancer

Astral Elements:

Space- spatiomancer[/B]

Time- Chronomancer

Spirit-* priest*

Luck/Destiny-*randomancer*

Mind- neuromancer


----------



## skip.knox

Ferro is just iron, of course. You're not going to get much help from other languages, mainly because "metal" is an abstraction. French, German, Latin, all were more likely to name specific metals. So, alas, 'metallomancer' is in fact about the most correct name you'll get. There's actually a word, in German at least, 'metallurge', but that breaks your '-mancer' pattern and anyway doesn't gain you much.

How about Masters of Metal.  What?


----------



## Shadowfirelance

Destiny/Fate:
*Fatemaster*?


----------



## TrustMeImRudy

To start, you know mancy comes from the greek word for divination? Necromancers were summoners of spirits who used those spirits to divine the future. Pyromancer saw the future in the flames. So this is a link to a list of -mancers used in real life at some point. Here's my best bets:

Air-*Aeromancer* this is the one I think we all thought of.

Water- Hydromancer

Fire- Pryomancer

Earth- Geomancer

Nature- *Anthomancer*: Divination via flowers or *Phylomancer*, by leaves or *Xylomancer*, by wood.

Darkness- *Atermancer *(Gloomy, Sordid, Dark-Colored) or *Niximancer* (night) both words from latin or greek.

Energy- *Brontomancy *(divination via thunder) or Ceraunomancy (thunder and lightning)

Metal- *Ferromancer* sounded best to me as well since I couldnt any on metals in general.

Ice- *Cryomancer *from ice

Light- Photomancer

Astral Elements:

Space- *Astromancer*

Time- Chronomancer

Spirit- *Necromancer*

Luck/Destiny- *Cleromancer*  was fortune-telling by randomness, like tossing dice, throwing and then reading beans, etc.

Mind-*Neuromancer *feels right.


----------



## Firekeeper

Couple of questions. First, earth and nature are very similar. Could they be condenced into one, or do you mean something like the earth mancers control elements in nature, such as rock and soil, while nature mancers have power over animals/trees? If so, I'd suggest:

Earth- Geomancer (like Scribble says at top)

Nature- Zoomancer or something having to do with animals (as zoology is the study of them)

Darkness- Noctomancer or shadowmancer


Spirit- Astralmancer 

...and I really, really love neuromancer for the mind.


----------



## Lycan999

(Sorry for taking so long to respond)

To reply to Firekeeper I should have been more clear but you got it right, earth is things like rock and soil and nature is plants and animals. Out of the ones I have read I kind of like ecomancer the best for nature. For the others I agree with TrustMeImRudy, ferromancer seems the best solution to the metal problem. (By the way I did know about the divination roots of the -mancer suffix, thanks for the link.) Aeromancer seems to be unanimous and now that I think of it I have heard that before, also cryomancer, tenebromancer, and astromancer seem right. Slightly modifying Scribble's I think I will use aelectromancer for energy. Spirit had me perplexed for a while but necromancer seems best. I also love neuromancer. Luck and destiny also were difficult but I finally came up with colthomancery, loosely based off of the name of one of the Greek fates.


----------



## Lycan999

To sum it up I put together a final list.

Physical Elements:

Air-Aeromancer

Water-Hydromancer

Fire-Pryomancer

Earth-Geomancer

Nature-Ecomancer

Darkness-Tenebromancer

Energy-Aelectromancer

Ice-Cryomancer

Light-Photomancer

Astral Elements:

Space-Astromancer

Time-Chronomancer

Spirit-Necromancer

Fate-Colthomancer

Mind-Neuromancer


----------



## TrustMeImRudy

I agree with Firekeeper, Neuromancer sounds awesome good work Svrt.


----------



## Omnidragon22

yeah go with what they said hahah


----------



## Codey Amprim

In my works I label any sentient being that wields magic in some way as a weaver or a caller. I always liked the idea of people working with magic rather than commanding it. Also I think it has a kind of primal or shamanistic tone to it. Just some food for thought. Not sure if you're going for that kind of tone for your mages, but you could change up their titles for certain elements. You can also find a synonym for the element to give it a little more originality, but it looks like you have that covered.

So if I applied this to your list, you'd have titles such as:

Windweaver 
Flameweaver 
Tidecaller 
Earthcaller 
Lightweaver 
Nethermancer   

Have fun


----------



## Queshire

My inner hipster doesn't like whatever-mancy due to how often its used. Personally I would only use mancy if I was twisting it into the roots as divination, like having necromancy focus on getting answers from the dead instead of all the zombies and skeletons and stuff.


----------



## ahgar

mediumship


----------



## Recaferona

Not a big fan of -mancy either, but I do love necromancy. Yet there are many good option of -mancy that other user had posted that I think is best. so here's my attempt:

Physical Elements:

Air- Windcaller

Water-Hydromancer

Fire-Pryomancer

Earth-Geomancer

Nature- Biomagi/ Biomagus

Darkness-Warlock

Energy-Sorcerer

Ice-Cryomancer

Astral Elements:

Space- Astralist/Astraler/Astromancer

Time-Chronomancer

Spirit-Necromancer

Fate-Colthomancer or Destiny Bender

Mind-Neuromancer or Psychic


----------



## Devon Meyer

Tenebromancer is technically correct for a shadow mancer, but so is Umbramancer, which I see used more often and sounds cooler to me haha.


----------



## MrNybble

A person that can understand and manipulate living matter= Biomancer


----------



## Donno

Air- aeromancer

Water- Hydromancer

Fire- Pryomancer

Earth- terramancer

Nature- herbomancer

Darkness- umbramancer

Energy- electromancer

Metal- geomancer

Ice- cryomancer

Light- Photomancer

Astral Elements:

Space- Choromancer

Time- Chronomancer

Spirit- divimancer

Luck/Destiny- pepromancer

Mind- teleomancer


----------



## Donno

Donno said:


> Air- aeromancer
> 
> Water- Hydromancer
> 
> Fire- Pryomancer
> 
> Earth- terramancer
> 
> Nature- herbomancer
> 
> Darkness- umbramancer
> 
> Energy- electromancer
> 
> Metal- geomancer
> 
> Ice- cryomancer
> 
> Light- Photomancer
> 
> Astral Elements:
> 
> Space- Choromancer
> 
> Time- Chronomancer
> 
> Spirit- divimancer
> 
> Luck/Destiny- pepromancer
> 
> Mind- teleomancer


You could also have earth magic as geomancy and metal magic as ferromancy, but I much prefer it this way


----------



## 0iQ

Physical elements:

Air- *Aeromancer*

Water- Hydromancer

Fire- Pryomancer

Earth- Geomancer

Nature- *Ecomancer*

Darkness- *Altermancer*

Energy- *Electromancer*

Metal- *Ferromancer*

Ice- *Cryomancer*

Light- Photomancer

Astral Elements: *Celestial Sorcerer*

Space- *Astromancer*

Time- Chronomancer

Spirit- *Soul Tamer*

Luck/Destiny- *Diviner*

Mind- *Neuromancer*


----------



## Rob Arnold

This is a great thread, I'm having fun with this. My tuppence worth below



Lycan999 said:


> It seems I have run into a wall. I have created a system of 15 elements for my world and am looking for terms for each of the magic users (I call them mages) that specialize in each of the elements and to generalize the field of that element. A few of them I have found terms for and others I have ideas, but a few I am clueless. Here are the elements:
> 
> Physical elements:
> 
> Air- *AEthermancer, Aethermancer, or Ethermancer*
> 
> Water- Hydromancer
> 
> Fire- Pryomancer
> 
> Earth- Geomancer
> 
> Nature- *I'm not sure what you mean by Nature, but I'm gonna presume Flora and Fauna, so how about Biomancer?*
> 
> Darkness- *Nemomancer (I'm pretty chuffed with this one) *
> 
> Energy- *Chimancer*
> 
> Metal- *Slayermancer (!)    I'm joking, sorry....how about Oremancer*
> 
> Ice- *Cryomancer*
> 
> Light- Photomancer
> 
> Astral Elements: *Sorry I'm a bit at sea here as to what this means. Ectomancer?*
> 
> Space- *Voidmancer*
> 
> Time- Chronomancer
> 
> Spirit- *Soulmancer*
> 
> Luck/Destiny- *Seermancer*
> 
> Mind- *Got to be Neuromancer*
> 
> The one I am having the most trouble with is metal, I have tried throwing together some Latin and other languages but nothing sounds right. If you have any ideas please say. Thanks in advance!



AGAIN, great thread, tremendous fun


----------



## Schwarzseher

The game Divinity Original Sin 2 offers some original options which you might consider to bring some variety:
Aero*theurge*
Pyro*kinetic *
Hydro*sophist *
Geo*mancer *


----------

